# Zencart Vs. Joomla Vs Wordpress



## rupomrupom (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi, 
i am asking the pro. what you think is better? 
say i wanna do something like tshirthell.com or bustedtees.com

do you think i should go with Zencart and associate with worpress? or i should start with joomla? 

oscommerce i don like because of the template use is not so great. in zencart and joomla you can easily install the template. 
so what yoour suggestion?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They both have virtually the same feature set. 

Best way to decide is to write down a list of all the features you want your site to have now and in the future and go with the one who can fill your list now.


----------

